# Tourism Study inNZ



## Elysia (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi,

I want to study travel/tourism management in New Zealand. I searched on google and found out some courses in:

University of Otago
University of Waikato
Victoria university of Wellington
AUT
SIT

Now I am not sure which university should I apply in? Also, how is the job market in this field. What are the chances of securing a job in couple of months.


Please reply if youhave any reference, it would be very much helpful for me to decide. Thanks in advance!


----------

